# 2007 Gto.........?



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Whats your opinion........ Is this for real?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

na, that's a BS pic, 

You can tell by the headlights

Headlights and taillights are what make the car, even if they change ithem, they will look similar, that pic is just a photoshop pic.

And a bad one at that,

Look at the top of the passenger side grill.
it's all messed up


----------



## Shakez05GTOChick (Dec 6, 2005)

definitly not.... i dont think so


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

Gawd, I hope not, that thing looks like something my my dog just blew out of its rearend. I'll go nuts if they even THINK of doing that, or adding a 4-door v-6 package to it....I'll go postal.

Where's my stapler


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't look bad except for the headlights.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

blah! looks hideous.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Can't be real - No '07 is scheduled to be built


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

GM changes as often as they can to keep the General Public guessin.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

Not even close to real.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

That is awful looking.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Loubo said:


> Can't be real - No '07 is scheduled to be built


I heard the same. They said the GTO will be built for a 3 year run. 04,05,06


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Whats your opinion........ Is this for real?


you mean this ?


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

That one looks alot better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like hammered sht ... :willy: arty: ... even the new GT-R .. looks like crap.... seems like every car company is so lost in design that they take the body style of the 350Z and hammer the crap out of it ... Id rather have a shelby GT .... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

actually, I know this is the wrong place to say it but........have yall seen the new Lexus IS350? dizaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Haha someone photoshopped it to try and make it look retro with the verticle lights like on 67 haha nice try to whoever did it!!!! :lol:


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats FUGLY :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats A Fun Word! :d :d :d :d


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

for those that used to listen to nwa

_and we can all ride home in my automobile...._


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Whats your opinion........ Is this for real?


Even tho the car is totall crap .. did anyone notice that this car has a heads-up display.. I think thats pretty pimp tho... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I like the idea of maybe having a GNX better.


----------

